

Never Seen Before Photos of Steve Jobs (1985-2000) - crdr88
http://techcrunch.com/gallery/never-before-seen-photos-of-steve-jobs-from-1985-2000/

======
tlb
These were on display at the Computer History Museum in Mountain View in
August. They're interesting close-up, because of all the little details in the
background.

